# Beef Cake FR



## Burt4711 (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Ich hab bei Rose das Beef Cake Fr gesehen...ist auch noch in schwsrz in XL verfügbar. ..natürlich nur noch 1x.

Ich wohne zwar im vorderen Sauerland und fahre daher nur Wald und keine Alpen....aber das Bike find ich vom Sitzen und optisch mega.
Wie tourentauglich ist das Teil denn so eurer Meinung nach? Geht das noch oder hab ich auf leichten Wegen und Asphalt das Gefühl, nen Panzer zu fahren?


----------



## fuxy (30. Januar 2014)

Super touren tauglich. Kauf´s !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-Guerillero (31. Januar 2014)

Nein würde ich jetzt nicht so sagen, tourentauglich heißt für mich du kannst damit auch mal ne weile den Berg hochfahren. Da der Dämpfer hinten aber echt gut schluckt wird das nach ner weile zur absoluten Qual!! Deswegen hab ich auch vorne auf ein Ritzel gemacht und fahr damit mehr im Park als auf Touren. Wozu es absolut ausreicht sind Hometrails usw. aber alles was langes Pedal treten bedeutet würde ich an deiner stelle mit diesem Federweg drauf verzichten


----------



## fuxy (31. Januar 2014)

Hast doch den Pro Pedal Hebel, bei mir wippt da merklich weniger.


----------



## tomtom1979 (1. Februar 2014)

HAT DAS BEEF CAKE FR4 NICHT EINE STAHLFEDER? 
DEN KANNST DU NICHT SPERREN.
BEIM FR6 UND FR8 , DIE HABEN EIN DHX  AIR..
DER HAT PROPEDAL...


----------



## fuxy (1. Februar 2014)

Ok, mit Stahlf. ist das natürlich nicht so leicht.
Mein FR 8 wiegt jetzt 14,4 Kg inkl. Pedale und KS LEV, da kann ich mit meiner Kondition schon so Touren von 20 - 25 Km locker machen.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (6. Februar 2014)

Hätte mein Beef Cake FR2 von 2012 in M mit vielen Upgrades zu verkaufen. Bei Interesse melden


----------

